# Satellite Comms & the Army



## MOOXE (11 Oct 2009)

Hey Guys,

  Writing an article for my 6A's on what SatComm is available to the Army. The article focues more on format and the ability to extract and break down useful information into a very short synopsis rather than being thorough. But I have to keep it relevant as much as possible. So what do we use? I have Iridium, INMARSAT and 117 so far. Theres some bigger stuff out there like whats leased from Telesat but can't find any information on specs and such. Its a 3.8m dish, last I heard, anyone out there know?

Is there any other hardware out there we currently use?


----------



## Sig_Des (12 Oct 2009)

You may want to look into the Tactical Satellite Link (TSL) system that's being used by Bde Sigs for tactical networks. Pretty sure there's some info at the SMOK/ADOK site on the DIN


----------



## Fishbone Jones (12 Oct 2009)

I'm totally ignorant of this stuff, but it doesn't sound like something we should be discussing on the internet.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Nfld Sapper (12 Oct 2009)

And if you are on your 6A's reference material should be supplied by your course staff or they should have given you a list of reference materials and their location either electronic or hardcopy.


----------



## Sig_Des (12 Oct 2009)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I'm totally ignorant of this stuff, but it doesn't sound like something we should be discussing on the internet.
> 
> Milnet.ca Staff



The kit names and such wouldn't be opsec. Capabilities, location, and usage could very well be. S'why I directed Mooxe to the DIN site.


----------



## PuckChaser (12 Oct 2009)

Mooxe, having just completed my QL6a in Feb, I know all your reference material is there in a folder on your student drive. Don't go too far into it, I only used one reference (I got ISTAR as my topic) and scored high marks. Just think to yourself "If I was a busy person, what would I want know". Skim a few pieces of equipment, and use only a few relevant details.


----------



## MOOXE (12 Oct 2009)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Mooxe, having just completed my QL6a in Feb, I know all your reference material is there in a folder on your student drive. Don't go too far into it, I only used one reference (I got ISTAR as my topic) and scored high marks. Just think to yourself "If I was a busy person, what would I want know". Skim a few pieces of equipment, and use only a few relevant details.



Yeah thats what I plan to do. Just four pieces of equipment ranging from the smallest to largest, briefly outlining each one. The topic requires more than one as "LCol Blake" wants to know what the Army has available. The staff must of removed some stuff or gave many of us new topics previous courses did not have. Only the easy stuff is on the drive... 522/21, DAGR...


----------



## MOOXE (12 Oct 2009)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I'm totally ignorant of this stuff, but it doesn't sound like something we should be discussing on the internet.
> 
> Milnet.ca Staff



Maybe its time to hire a Sigs moderator to police this forum.



			
				NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> And if you are on your 6A's reference material should be supplied by your course staff or they should have given you a list of reference materials and their location either electronic or hardcopy.



Thanks, but I am coming _ here _ because they didnt, obviously. We're not all spoon fed combat arms people you know.


----------



## George Wallace (12 Oct 2009)

MOOXE said:
			
		

> Thanks, but I am coming because they didnt, obviously.



They may only be breathng hard.  



			
				MOOXE said:
			
		

> We're not all spoon fed combat arms people you know.





As for being spoon fed, it is a good thing you haven't had the pleasure of working for one of our "most favourite" WOs who would have simply replied to you with: "You're a Sig Op.  You figure it out."    ;D


----------



## MOOXE (12 Oct 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> As for being spoon fed, it is a good thing you haven't had the pleasure of working for one of our "most favourite" WOs who would have simply replied to you with: "You're a Sig Op.  You figure it out."    ;D



Figure it out, thats what we do best.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (12 Oct 2009)

MOOXE said:
			
		

> Maybe its time to hire a Sigs moderator to police this forum.
> 
> Thanks, but I am coming _ here _ because they didnt, obviously. We're not all spoon fed combat arms people you know.



Spoon fed combat arms my foot, you obviously don't know what my job entails.

Anyways as I do know one of the candidates on the 6A's course, the staff has all the info you need or has access to it. They are won't give it to you unless you ask.


----------



## Jammer (12 Oct 2009)

Jack of all trades, master of none.


----------



## MOOXE (12 Oct 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Spoon fed combat arms my foot, you obviously don't know what my job entails.
> 
> Anyways as I do know one of the candidates on the 6A's course, the staff has all the info you need or has access to it. They are won't give it to you unless you ask.



Tell you what, when I need help from an Engineer for a SigOp 6A's course, I'll ask you first over at http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,5.0.html! Honestly though, I am on the course, I know whats available, I am searching for new sources! If you dont have any please move on.


----------



## PuckChaser (12 Oct 2009)

There should be a link to DLSE2's intranet website in your reference material folder (if its not there, they deleted it: I copied the whole folder before I left  ;D). If its not there, send me a PM with your CFSCE student DWAN address and I'll send it to you on Tuesday. Has information on TSL, 117F, and I believe some INMARSAT and Iridium operator cards.


----------



## Roy Harding (12 Oct 2009)

MOOXE said:
			
		

> Tell you what, when I need help from an Engineer for a SigOp 6A's course, I'll ask you first over at http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,5.0.html! Honestly though, I am on the course, I know whats available, I am searching for new sources! If you dont have any please move on.



PuckChaser has offered you some help via PM.  Take it there.

At your suggestion - moving on ....   Locked.


Roy Harding
Milnet.ca Staff


----------

